
Show HN: Videos with Science Activities, Engaging for Both Kids and Parents - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/JZWFKcKJXOs
======
fraoulitsa
I am a stay at home mum of twins & previously a scientist. I spend many hours
trying to teach my twins through play & the part I struggled the most, is the
long preparations. I tried watching Youtube videos with science activities
together with my kids. The idea was that we will be watching the videos
together, and follow their instructions to setup and play our own science
activities! But we failed to this as well! The videos we found were: _Too long
and therefore not so interesting for my 4 year olds_ Not fun enough to keep
young children’s attention _Requiring too many or complicated items that we
usually didn’t have at home OR_ Not accurate enough for us to replicate the
experiments quickly and easily

So, I I did a Youtube channel with videos designed especially for parents &
young kids to watch together. Its a channel where you can follow along,
together with your child, to prepare and play easy, fun, STEM activities using
household items. Encouraging kids to prepare their own activities is
benefiting both: parents and children. Parents avoid long preparations and
kids learn to follow simple instructions: a useful skill in life!

Here, is a link to my latest video. We use household items to build an un-
spillable tray where we can carry and spin toys in full circles without
dropping them! When they practice enough, they will also be able to spin their
favorite liquids in circles ! It’s a super fun craft that you can easily do
with young kids and they will be able to play independently afterwards! Just
change the toy which is swinging, add a challenge to it (such as: spin three
full circles without dropping it etc) and make it even more engaging! This
video & craft teaches kids a lot such as a super simplified explanation of the
concepts of inertia, centrifugal and centripetal force. It also allows kids to
practice knots, develop focus & improve fine motor skills. .

If you like, please check it out and let me know what do you think...

